# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam version 2.2.1 Released First in World Update

## mohamed73

*Asansam version 2.2.1 Released * *Second Update In This Week  First in World Update  Amazing and Really Hot Update   GT-I9500 Reset Pattern/Read lock Pattern/Read pit First in World GT-I9502 Reset Pattern/Read lock Pattern/Read pit First in World GT-I9505 Reset Pattern/Read lock Pattern/Read pit First in World GT-I9508 Reset Pattern/Read lock Pattern/Read pit First in World SGH-I337 Reset Pattern/Read lock Pattern/Read pit First in World SGH-M919 Reset Pattern/Read lock Pattern/Read pit First in World SCH-I545 Reset Pattern/Read lock Pattern/Read pit First in World SCH-R970 Reset Pattern/Read lock Pattern/Read pit First in World SCH-I959 Reset Pattern/Read lock Pattern/Read pit First in World SPH-L720 Reset Pattern/Read lock Pattern/Read pit First in World SC-04E Reset Pattern/Read lock Pattern/Read pit First in World SHV-E300K R&W Flash/Reset&Read Pattern/one click root* *First in World  SHV-E300L* *R&W Flash/Reset&Read Pattern/one click root* *First in World 
SHV-E300S* *R&W Flash/Reset&Read Pattern/one click root First in World SGH-N045* *R&W Flash/Reset&Read Pattern/one click root First in World* *  Special Tanx to dicle_gsm  About Read Pattern code
================
Need Enable Usb Debugging
Need Root
Need Internet Connection
Without Lose any data*  Quote: *Prepairing ...OK
 Device Found!
 Reading Pattern Lock ... OK
 Fetching Data ...OK
 Analyzing Data ...OK
 Hash  : 7BF73061D4030CB2D1828D4AFB7F99478F8089DF
 Connecting to Calculation Server...OK
 Verify... OK
 Pattern Lock Sequence : 325896
 Operation Completed
 Operation Time: 00:00:06 			 		*  *   * *About Root Button
============
Enable Usb Debugging(الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]) and press Galaxy s4 Root button 
Android Service/One click Root part
Download*  *About Read PIT ==========  This  ability  allowing you to Read-out PIT file From some Samsung Android  Phones its  good for that phones with not release PIT file from Samsung  for using that you just need Enter phone in Download Mode then connect   USB Cable to phone and hit On Read PIT after a while phone reset to   Normal Mode and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Phone PIT File extracted  
Download
============
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
================
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
=======
Unistall all about asansam and install new setup  * *WE have a question?!!!* *Still Need Other Sam sung Android Tool? * BR
ASANGSM TEAM
CONTACT US

----------

